
How Entrepreneurs Find Opportunity  - azazo
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/09/entrepreneurs_find_opportunity.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+harvardbusiness+%28HBR.org%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
pedalpete
I just saw the 'big belly' for the first time yesterday and had no idea why it
was any better than regular trash cans.

I think this article could have been significantly better if it focused on a
product that more people were familiar with.

